# Software > Linux >  Νέο ubutnu repository!!

## slapper

Μετά το repository του alasondro είπα να φτιάξω και εγώ ένα  ::   ::  

Μετά από πολλές μέρες αφού η βιβόδι μας έσπασε τα νεύρα έχουμε και λέμε :

Προσθέτετε τα παρακάτω στο */etc/apt/sources.list* ανάλογα αν έχετε Feisty(7.04) - Edgy (6.10) - Dapper (6.06)


#############*Για intel αρχιτεκτονική*##################

For Dapper (6.06)

*deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ dapper universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ dapper-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ dapper-updates universe multiverse main restricted*

For Edgy (6.10) :

*deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ edgy universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ edgy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ edgy-updates universe multiverse main restricted*

For feisty (7.04) :

*deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ feisty universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ feisty-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ feisty-updates universe multiverse main restricted
*

For Gutsy (7.10) :

*deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ gutsy universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ gutsy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ gutsy-updates universe multiverse main restricted*


##################*Για amd 64 αρχιτεκτονική*##############

For Dapper (6.06)

*deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ dapper universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ dapper-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ dapper-updates universe multiverse main restricted*

For Edgy (6.10) :

*deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ edgy universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ edgy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ edgy-updates universe multiverse main restricted*

For feisty (7.04) :

*deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ feisty universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ feisty-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ feisty-updates universe multiverse main restricted
*

For Gutsy (7.10) :

*deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ gutsy universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ gutsy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ gutsy-updates universe multiverse main restricted*

###############################################

Καλά updates!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
(το repository γίνεται καθημερινά update απο το archive.ubuntu.com)

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Εύγε εύγε!
Μήπως θα ήταν δυνατόν όμως και ένα repository για το Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04?
( http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu/dists/ )
Ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ νωρίς βέβαια ακόμα, αλλά Χριστούγεννα έχουμε. Άμα δεν
κάνουμε δοκιμές τώρα πότε θα κάνουμε?  ::

----------


## slapper

Ξεκίνησα να βάλω και το feisty αλλά δεν έφτανε ο σκληρός... 
Με έπιασε η τσιγκουνιά να δώσω αλλά 5 euro να πάρω μεγαλύτερο
 ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

το mirror χρησιμοποιείται ήδη, thanks  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ωραιος  ::

----------


## slapper

welcome!!!! 
Eίναι το χριστουγενιάτικο δώρο για το awmn..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

> Εύγε εύγε!
> Μήπως θα ήταν δυνατόν όμως και ένα repository για το Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04?
> ( http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu/dists/ )
> Ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ νωρίς βέβαια ακόμα, αλλά Χριστούγεννα έχουμε. Άμα δεν
> κάνουμε δοκιμές τώρα πότε θα κάνουμε?


Θεωρητικά πρέπει να υπάρχει στο repo μου καθώς δεν το έχω κάνει exclude
από το rsync αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει....

@slapper τελικά πόσο πιάνει σε χώρο στον σκληρό;

----------


## slapper

105g περίπου αλλα έχει και και απο το feisty rep.
η βλακεία είναι οτι το είδα καθηστεριμένα πως δέν χωράει το feisty και άργησα να το κάνω exculde, οπότε και γέμισε ο σκληρός..  ::

----------


## slapper

λόγο eλλειψης χώρου το rep θα είναι κάτω για αναδιάταξη  ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

υπαρχει περιπτωση να προσθεσεις και κανενα non-official repository, πχ αυτα για xgl/beryl...;

----------


## slapper

θα το κοιτάξω να δώ τι θα γίνει με τον χώρο στον σκληρό!!
απλώς πρέπει να βρώ κάποιο rep για xgl κτλ που να έχει rsync
έτσι ώστε να γίνονται update  ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ξάδελφε να σου "δανείσω" έναν 80αρη από ΑΜΔΑ? Αν θες παραπάνω κάτι θα κάνουμε  ::  
Αντε να δοκιμάσουμε και το remote storage @ awmn  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

> Ξάδελφε να σου "δανείσω" έναν 80αρη από ΑΜΔΑ? Αν θες παραπάνω κάτι θα κάνουμε  
> Αντε να δοκιμάσουμε και το remote storage @ awmn


Ξάδελφε ελπίζω τώρα να είναι οκ το rep και να χωρέσουνε!!
Θα βάλω το edgy και feisty για να είμαστε up to date!!

όσο για το remote πρέπει να το κάνουμε!! να υπάρχει και αλλού
το rep σε περίπτωση που τα τινάξει κανένας σκληρός  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

edit το πρώτο Post!!

το rep περιλαμβάνει edgy 6.10, feisty 7.04!!!
καλά updates!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

update!!!
check πρώτο Post  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

Στο dapper δεν μπορούσα να τσιμπήσω αυτό:

Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/pool/univers ... 1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?

Ούτε από σένα ούτε κι από τον ifaistos, 

Χρησιμοποιώντας αυτό το repository:
deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe

το κατέβασε. 

Τις πταίει?

----------


## Montechristos

Παιδιά τα repositories για το ubuntu edgy το 64-bit τα βάζω ακριβώς έτσι όπως βρίσκονται στο πρώτο post;



> For Edgy (6.10) :
> 
> deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ edgy universe multiverse main restricted
> deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ edgy-security universe multiverse main restricted
> deb-amd64 http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ edgy-updates universe multiverse main restricted


Γιατί όταν τα βάζω έτσι στο sources.list δεν μου τα βρίσκει στο update-upgrade.

----------


## slapper

Το rep συντηρείται κανονικά πάντως,είναι up to date καθημερινώς

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν έχω δοκιμάσει amd64 γιατί όλα τα μηχανάκια
που έχω είναι σε intel..  ::   ::  

Αν κάποιος έχει δοκιμάσει το rep για amd64 ας μας πει!!

----------


## prometheus

Σε amd64 το dapper έπαιξε μια χαρά  ::

----------


## slapper

Tο rep είναι πάλι Up μετά το σύντομο downtime..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τα ίδια repositories του ubuntu "παίζουν" και σε kubuntu ή υπάρχουν άλλα εντός AWMN;  ::

----------


## slapper

http://www.ubuntu.awmn/index.php?q=node/1

εκτός του ifaistou νομίζω τα υπόλοιπα είναι οκ
ναι είσαι οκ και για το kubuntu  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> http://www.ubuntu.awmn/index.php?q=node/1
> 
> εκτός του ifaistou νομίζω τα υπόλοιπα είναι οκ
> ναι είσαι οκ και για το kubuntu


Να υποθέσω ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για το *edubuntu*; (το πέρασα πρόσφατα στον desktop μου για τα μικρά).  ::  
Thanks.  ::

----------


## slapper

δέν έχω βάλει ποτε eubuntu αλλα λογικά πρέπει 
να είσαι ok !!  ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

Είναι down;

----------


## slapper

υπάρχει ένα προσωρινό πρόβλημα με τον dns 

Αν θές βάλε http://10.2.94.2/ubuntu/ubuntu/
αντι για http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn και θα είσαι οκ

 ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Οι DNS είναι οκ !!

οποτε το http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn είναι online πάλι!!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

άσχετο το ubuntu dapper να το ξηλώσω?? 
χρησιμοποιεί κανείς ακόμα dapper είτε ως server είτε ως desktop???Επειδή Είναι LTS και έλεγα να το αφήσω αλλά αν δεν το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς να το βγάλω να μας αδειάσει την γωνιά!!

----------


## slapper

κανείς??

Eχει ξεκινήσει και το rep για το Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon!!!
Για να είμαστε up to date!!  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> άσχετο το ubuntu dapper να το ξηλώσω?? 
> χρησιμοποιεί κανείς ακόμα dapper είτε ως server είτε ως desktop???Επειδή Είναι LTS και έλεγα να το αφήσω αλλά αν δεν το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς να το βγάλω να μας αδειάσει την γωνιά!!


μπαα.. κανείς, το dapper είναι LTS εμείς δεν είμαστε  ::

----------


## slapper

edit το πρώτο post !!

Μέχρι σήμερα το απογευματάκι θα είναι έτοιμο και το Gutsy 7.10  ::   ::  

Οσο για το dapper αναμένουμε και άλλες απαντήσεις και αναλόγως θα πράξουμε..  ::  

Εκ της slapperoδιευθύνσεως

edit: ενημερώθηκε και το http://www.ubuntu.awmn

----------


## slapper

Gutsy 7.10 έτοιμο!!  ::   ::  

μαζί με το etch που έβαλα γέμισε ο σκληρός..  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ωραιος...Δυνατος  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

συγχαρητήρια στη slapperoδιεύθυνση  ::

----------


## slapper

server down μέχρι νεοτέρας!!!

system failure system failure !!

Θα προσπαθήσω να το αναστήσω αύριο το μηχανάκι ελπίζω να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

back on line!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

έγινε αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού και motherboard!!!  ::   ::  
και αναβάθμιση το μηχανάκι από 768ΜΒ-->1025ΜΒ ram

----------


## CyberAngel

> ....
> και αναβάθμιση το μηχανάκι από 768ΜΒ-->1025ΜΒ ram


Σε dims των 1024ΜΒ + 1MB?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

1025ΜΒ ram  ::   ::  

έλα μωρέ τώρα πως κάνεις έτσι!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  

με έχει πειράξει η ζέστη για τα καλά  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

Για hardy έχει το κατάστημα;

----------


## slapper

o server επανήλθε ευτυχώς λόγο της αδείας του πάσχα (απο τα ελληνικά στρατά)

αύριο μεθαύριο το πολύ θα είναι έτοιμο και το hardy!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

Αρα και το repository για τα mint είναι πάλι up.  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

> Αρα και το repository για τα mint είναι πάλι up.


yepp!!!  ::   ::  

το edgy αφαιρέθηκε από το rep για λόγους χωρητικότητας,
επίσης αναβαθμίστηκαν όλα τα rep του κόμβου οπότε έχουμε και λέμε :

http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/
http://canonical.slapper.awmn/
http://gos.slapper.awmn/
http://linuxmint.slapper.awmn/
http://medibuntu.slapper.awmn/

enjoy!  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## pilgrim

> Μετά το repository του alasondro είπα να φτιάξω και εγώ ένα   
> 
> Μετά από πολλές μέρες αφού η βιβόδι μας έσπασε τα νεύρα έχουμε και λέμε :
> 
> Προσθέτετε τα παρακάτω στο */etc/apt/sources.list* ανάλογα αν έχετε Feisty(7.04) - Edgy (6.10) - Dapper (6.06)
> 
> 
> #############*Για intel αρχιτεκτονική*##################
> 
> ...




Θα ηθελα να μου λυσεις μια απορια....
Την τελευταια φορα που ασχοληθηκα με linux και awmn ηταν με το πολυ καλο repo του pclinuxos απο τον spirit το οποιο με βολεψε και παρα πολυ.
στο synaptic package manager ειχε επιλογη και εβαζες χειροκινητα το repo που ηθελες (πχ http://www.pclinuxos.awmn) και εκανες δουλεια και update σε πολυ λιγα λεπτα.

Επειδη δεν μου κοβει και πολυ το: etc/apt/sources.list πως θα το κανω? το googlara και απο οτι καταλαβα φτιαχνεις directory και τα πετας μεσα?
Αν μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει.Εχω βαλει το 7.10 και προσπαθω να κανω update αλλα ματαια....

----------


## BladeWS

nano /etc/apt/sources.list

και κανε c/p οτι θες απο το rep.

ctrl+o

----------


## pilgrim

Δεν μπορω να σε πιασω.
απο κονσολα το κανω αυτο?

----------


## BladeWS

Ναι!

----------


## pilgrim

Σορυ αλλα απο κονσολα ναι μεν γινεται αλλα μετα τι κανω?

----------


## BladeWS

> Σορυ αλλα απο κονσολα ναι μεν γινεται αλλα μετα τι κανω?



Παρε voip 67511

----------


## pilgrim

Θα με βρισεις αλλα μολις σεταρα το linux και δεν εχω voip......

----------


## alsafi

Απλά κανε ότι λέει εδω στο για το Package Manager Configuration

Τα link για το gutsy (7.10) είναι:

deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ gutsy universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ gutsy-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.slapper.awmn/ gutsy-updates universe multiverse main restricted

----------


## pilgrim

Μολις τελειωσα τα περισσοτερα προγραμματα.......
Ευχαριστω!!!!!

----------


## slapper

στο rep πλέον υπάρχουν τα feisty,gutsy και hardy  ::  
επιπλέον για κάθε διανομή υπάρχουν τα backports και proposed!!

enjoy!!  ::   ::

----------

